# mod_rewrite



## piti66 (10. April 2007)

Hey,

ich will mod_rewrite local zum laufen bringen! 
Ich benutze xampp, hab die httpd.conf Datei angepasst, aber irgendwie geht es nicht!
Online geht es auf Linkfuchs.com einwandfrei aber local nicht! 
Jemand ne idee!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (10. April 2007)

Was sagen denn die Log-Dateien (siehe auch „RewriteLog“-Direktive) dazu?


----------



## piti66 (10. April 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Was sagen denn die Log-Dateien (siehe auch „RewriteLog“-Direktive) dazu?



Also ne rewrite.log gib es bei mir local garnicht! 

mfg

Sebastian


----------

